# Food Safety News - 01/11/2022 Publisher’s Platform: whether it is for moral or business reasons, offer hepatitis A vaccination to your employees



## daveomak.fs (Jan 11, 2022)

*Publisher’s Platform: whether it is for moral or business reasons, offer hepatitis A vaccination to your employees*
By Bill Marler on Jan 11, 2022 12:15 am
Today the Roanoke Times reported that owners of Famous Anthony’s filed bankruptcy for two of their Roanoke five restaurant locations after a hepatitis A outbreak originating from one of their food service workers killed four people, hospitalized 36, sickened 52, with one requiring a liver transplant. A food service worker who worked at three locations —... Continue Reading


*Former Blue Bell president’s trial delayed until summer*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 11, 2022 12:07 am
The trial of Paul Kruse, a scion of the family that has run Blue Bell Creameries since 1919, has again been postponed. Federal Judge Robert Pitman signed an order delaying jury selection by 140 days, now setting it on Aug. 1 immediately before the trial begins.    The U.S. District Court for the Western District... Continue Reading


*Famous Anthony’s owners filing for bankruptcy in wake of hepatitis A outbreak*
By News Desk on Jan 11, 2022 12:05 am
Owners of a Roanoke, VA, restaurant chain have closed one location and are filing bankruptcy for two others in relation to a deadly hepatitis A outbreak that swept through the community this past fall. At least four people have died, more than 50 were sickened and 36 people were hospitalized in the outbreak associated with... Continue Reading


*Deadly E. coli O157 outbreak sickens 13 in Denmark*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 11, 2022 12:04 am
Officials in Denmark are investigating a deadly outbreak of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) O157 that has affected more than a dozen people. The outbreak began in December 2021 and includes 13 patients with a possible common source of infection, said the Statens Serum Institut (SSI). Nine people have been hospitalized and an elderly patient... Continue Reading


*Botulism behind at least two deaths; others sick in Argentina*
By News Desk on Jan 11, 2022 12:03 am
Foodborne botulism has been linked to two deaths in an Argentinian province. The Ministry of Public Health in Misiones reported the two fatalities and at least four other cases occurred this past week in the village of Andresito. The four ill people, including three adults and one child, are being treated in the intensive care... Continue Reading


*Fruit juices, cantaloupe, papayas listed in FDA’s import enforcement report update*
By News Desk on Jan 11, 2022 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Extension service hires specialist in food safety and home food preservation*
By News Desk on Jan 11, 2022 12:00 am
The University of Georgia has hired Carla Schwan as an assistant professor and as the University of Georgia Cooperative Extension specialist in food safety and home food preservation in UGA’s College of Family and Consumer Sciences. She starts the job this month. Schwan will also be serving as director of the National Center for Home... Continue Reading


*Clams recalled for botulism risk after being sold unrefrigerated*
By News Desk on Jan 10, 2022 02:37 pm
Moncton Fish Market Ltd. is recalling Moncton Fish Market brand “La” Stimpson’s Surf Clams that have been sold unrefrigerated from the marketplace because the product may permit the growth of Clostridium botulinum. This recall was triggered by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency’s inspection activities. The recalled product has been sold at Moncton Fish Market, Moncton,... Continue Reading


----------

